# [H] Pakt der Aspekte sucht Verstärkung (Nordend Content)



## Rhaf (11. Dezember 2011)

Wir von 'Pakt der Aspekte' sind ein privater Freundeskreis aus 4 Spielern (Alter: 17 bis 25 ; Level 40 bis 50) die sich selbst nicht so ernst nehmen und mit viel Gemütlichkeit durch Azeroth ziehen, Erfolgen nachjagen, gesellig angeln, RP betreibend durch Donnerfels wuseln oder Bösewichten das Fürchten lehren.

Unser Ziel besteht darin, uns alle Möglichkeiten offen zu halten und WoW möglichst breitfächrig zu erleben wobei das Hauptaugenmerk auf Gildenerfolgen und späteren Raids liegt. Wir haben zwar ein paar PvPler unter uns, aber allzu oft wird man uns nicht in den Schlachtfeldern finden. 
Desweiteren planen wir auf den Plateau-Phasen von Level 60, 70 und 80 Levelstopps einzulegen um die alten Raids in aller Ruhe abzugrasen und Erfolge einzuheimsen. Kurzum wir sind eine ganz normale Fungilde ohne Zeitdruck 

*Was suchen wir?*
Wir suchen gleichgesinnte Spieler, die es in WoW nicht eilig haben, sich auch mal für Farmrunden begeistern können oder auch mit mehreren Twinks zeitlos durch die Welt reisen und die Atmosphäre geniessen wollen und auf ein harmonisches, äußerst geselliges und hilfsbereite Gildenklima Wert legen.
Prinzipiell stehen wir jeder Klasse und Skillung offen gegenüber, ein Tank und ein Heiler wäre für spätere Dungeons und Raids jedoch super  Natürlich nehmen wir auch gerne andere Klassen auf.

Neuanfänger und Wiedereinsteiger sind sehr gerne gesehen und werden natürlich tatkräftig unterstützt.

*Was bieten wir?*

° 55er Mumble Server
° Gildenlevel 2 (5% XP)
° 6 Gildenbankfächer 
° Gildenportal: Pakt der Aspekte

Ein soziales, harmonisches Gildenleben ist uns sehr wichtig, weshalb Hilfsbereitschaft und ein guter Umgangston bei uns sehr hoch im Kurs stehen. Wir versuchen bestmöglich auf die Wünsche und Ideen der Mitgliedern einzugehen - wichtige Entscheidungen werden gemeinsam getroffen und auch die Gildenbank wird fair verwaltet. 
Sollten sich genug Spieler in der Gilde befinden, werden wir auch regelmäßige, interne Events für die Mitglieder starten. 

*Realm:* Todeswache
*Fraktion:* Horde
*Ansprechpartner:* Rhafgar 

Lieben Gruß, 
Rhaf


----------



## Rhaf (20. Dezember 2011)

Grüß euch, 

Unser Gildenportal ging vor Kurzem online ( Pakt der Aspekte ), zudem entschieden wir uns für einen Gildennamen, der besser zu unserem Konzept passt: Pakt der Aspekte. Wir befinden uns derzeit auf den Level 50 bis 57 und stoppen daher demnächst auf 60 um dort ein Weilchen zu verbleiben. 
Interessenten haben daher noch eine gute Gelegenheit, neu anzufangen und ordentlich mitzumischen - wir freuen uns auf euch!

Desweiteren möchte wir auf unser Event am Freitag aufmerksam machen: 

_Winterhauch hat in WoW Einzug gehalten, fleissige Helfer von Altvater Winter treffen die ersten Vorbereitungen und so manch Spieler findet Gefallen den den Winterhauch-Quests. 
Doch leider findet sich derzeit weit und breit kein Schnee! Was also tun? Richtig! Eine Schneeball-Schlacht! Jedoch nicht nur irgendeine - wir von "Hordentlich aufs Mowl" treten zum Rekordversuch um die größte Schneeball-Schlacht mit den meisten Teilnehmern an. 

Wenn Du also Lust auf die Teilnahme bei einem Rekordversuch hast, du auch virtuell gerne mit Schneebällen um dich wirfst und vielleicht sogar in Winterhauch-Tracht posieren möchtest, komm vorbei! Wir brauchen jeden einzelnen Spieler damit der Rekordversuch gelingt. 

*Wann: Freitag 23. Dezember - 20 Uhr 
Wo: Vor Orgrimmars Haupttor 
Fraktion: Horde 
Server: Todeswache *

Wir brauchen jeden Teilnehmer - egal ob Level 1 Twink für das Event oder hartgesottener Todeswachler. 

Und vergesst nicht, massig Schneebälle einzukaufen! _

Es grüßt, 
Pakt der Aspekte


----------



## Rhaf (27. Dezember 2011)

Grüß euch,

Langsam werden wir mehr und mehr Spieler, jedoch suchen wir nach wie vor nach passender Verstärkung für unsere Reihen. Nach Silvester startet der erste 60er Raid und wir würden uns freuen Dich bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen. 

LG Rhafgar


----------



## Rhaf (7. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend, 

Für unseren 10er Level-60 Raid (Geschmolzener Kern, AQ, Pechschwingehort und co.) suchen wir noch dringend zur Verstärkung folgende Klassen:

- Mondkin
- Jäger 
- Magier
- Paladin (Heiler)
- Priester (Heilung & Schatten)
- Schamane (Ele oder Verstärker)
- Schurke

Da wir derzeit sehr viele Nahkämpfer haben, würden wir uns sehr über Fernkämpfer freuen!

Wenn Du daher auf der Suche nach einem fröhlichen, lustigen Raid bist, der die alten Raids ohne Überequip angeht, würden wir uns sehr über Dich freuen. 

Es grüßt,
Rhafgar


----------



## Rhaf (14. Januar 2012)

Mahlzeit zusammen, 

Unsere kleine Gemeinschaft umfasst mittlerweile 16 Accounts, doch wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn wir Dich dabei hätten! Über Fernkämpfer freuen wir uns jederzeit, an einer anderen gespielten Klasse wird es aber bei der Bewerbung nicht scheitern. 
Kurzum wir freuen uns über jeden Zuwachs der sich mit unseren Zielen und Absichten identifizieren kann. 

*Neuigkeiten:*

- Gildenlevel 2 (5% mehr XP)
- 6 Bankfächer
- 55er Mumble Server (wurde aufgestockt)

Wir sitzen des abens sehr oft gemeinsam im Mumble, unterhalten uns, besuchen Instanzen oder versuchen uns mit Erfolg im PvP zu behaupten. 
Jeden Dienstagen haben wir um 20 Uhr im Tal der Ehre in OG einen gemeinsamen Angelabend, also wenn Du uns kennen lernen willst gesell' Dich einfach dazu und wirf' deine Angel mit uns aus. 
Eine kleine Impression von der Angelstunde - leider waren einige Spieler verhindert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Cf5qVHSN8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## Rhaf (19. Januar 2012)

Grüße,

Der Großteil der Spieler besitzt mittlerweile schon ein paar Twinks auf Level 60, weshalb Ende des Monats der Levelstopp angehoben wird. 
Wir durchschreiten am 29.1. um 20 Uhr das Dunkle Portal und machen uns auf in die Scherbenwelt, wo wir anschließend auf 70 länger verweilen und die Scherbenwelt gemeinsam erkunden.

Wir freuen uns über weitere Spieler die sich unserer gemütlichen Gilde anschliessen wollen. 
Solltet ihr Fragen haben, schreibt uns Ingame einfach an oder besucht unser Forum. 

LG 
Pakt der Aspekte


----------



## Rhaf (13. Februar 2012)

Grüße,

Der Großteil der Sieler befindet sich nun auf Level 70, heute fand der erste gemeinsame 70er Raid statt und zu unserer Freude haben wir nun Karazhan ohne Wipe clear. Ein großes Lob an unsere Anfänger, die sich tapfer geschlagen haben.
Um jedoch den BC-Content in vollen Zügen geniessen zu können, brauchen wir noch tatkräftige Unterstützung von weiteren Spielern, die sich für eine Levelstopp-Gilde begeistern können und sich nach einem freundschaftlichen, sozialen Klima sehnen. 

*Gesucht wird:*

- 2 Druiden (Bär, Katze)
- 2 Jäger
- 2 Paladine (Schutz, Vergelter)
- 1 Priester (Schatten)
- 1 Schamane (Verstärker)
- 1-2 Todesritter

*Raidtag: Sonntag und Freitag: 18 Uhr - Ende offen* 

Desweiteren werden Videos unserer Aktivitäten in unserem Youtube-Kanal Pakt der Aspekte veröffentlicht und wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Besucher - dort könnt ihr natürlich gern einen kleinen Eindruck von uns bekommen.

Besucht doch unser neues Portal: Pakt der Aspekte

Wir freuen uns auf euch!

LG Rhaf


----------



## Rhaf (24. Februar 2012)

Mit der Erdenmutter, 

Da wir beruflich ein paar Ausfälle haben und derzeit durchschnittlich nur ca. 5 Spieler online sind, suchen wir noch nch aktiver Gesellschaft, die Spass an gemeinsamen Events, einer freundlichen, unterstützenden Atmosphäre und lustigen Voice-Server Gesprächen haben.

Spezielle Klassen suchen wir derzeit nicht, wir freuen uns über jeden Interessenten, der nsere enge Gemeinschaft zu schätzen weiss und sich in einer kleinen Gilde wohlfühlt.


----------



## Rhaf (26. März 2012)

Hoch mit uns, wir suchen noch nach Verstärkung. Derzeit befinden wir uns auf Stufe 80


----------



## Rhaf (4. April 2012)

Grüß euch, 

Um den Nordend-Content in vollen Zügen auskosten zu können, suchen wir noch zum Aufbau eines 25er Raids weitere, motivierte und aktive Spieler, die sich derzeit für den Nordend-Content begeistern. (Sollte ein 25er zustande kommen, wird er durch Cata und MoP weitergeführt). 

Wir suchen daher nach aktiven, motivierten und sozial kompeten Spielern die sich in einer engen, familiären Gemeinschaft wohlfühlen in welcher Hilfsbereitschaft groß geschrieben wird. 
Raiderfahrung und X-DPS sind bei uns drittrangig, im Vordergrund steht definitiv der Spass und wir können mit Recht behaupten, einen sehr guten "chilligen" Raidleiter zu haben - weshalb sich unsere Gilde auch ideal für Raidanfänger und WoW-Neulinge eignet - ein "gogogo 5k dps!!!!" gibt es bei uns nicht.
Wir greifen jedem unter die Arme, der Hilfe braucht oder Fragen hat. 

*Gesucht werden:*

1-2 Tanks (Klasse egal)
1-6 Fernkämpfer (haben wir derzeit nicht sehr viele; Magier, Hexer, Jäger, Mondkin)
1-2 Heiler (Priester, Paladin)
1-4 Nahkämpfer (haben derzeit einiges an Schurken, daher suchen wir nach einer Katze, Krieger etc.)

Aktuell sind wir Gildenstufe 6, haben 7 GB-Fächer.

*Raidtermine:*

FR und SO: ab 19 Uhr Ende offen - erster Nordend-Raid startet am Freitag dem 13ten. 

Traut euch, wir beissen nicht 

LG Rhafgar
"Pakt der Aspekte" - Horde - Todeswache


----------



## Rhaf (19. April 2012)

Hoch mit uns, wir suchen nach wie vor nach Mitspielern. Letzte Woche haben wir mit Naxx begonnen und suchen daher noch ein paar SMitspieler.


----------



## Rhaf (24. April 2012)

Mahlzeit, 

Für unseren Wotlk-Content Raid suchen wir noch nach Verstärkung insbesondere in Form von Hexern und Jäger. Da wir keine dieser beiden Klassen aktiv in der Gilde haben, würden wir uns über regen Zulauf freuen. 
Auch ein Paladin-Tank wäre bei uns sehr Willkommen. 

Über weitere Spieler, die sich für unser Konzept begeistern können und sich in einer eher kleinen (ca. 25 aktive Leute) Gilde mit Events, Wettbewerben und gemeinsamen Aktionen aller Art wohlfühlen freuen wir uns natürlich sehr 

Hilfestellungen für Neulinge wird selbstredend geboten, von 18 Jahren bis Ü60 ist eigentlich fast jedes Alter vertreten.

Also los - besucht uns, wir beissen nicht


----------



## Rhaf (9. Mai 2012)

Grüße, 

Um uns weiterhin zu vergrößern suchen wir noch nach gleichgesinnten Spielern, die eine Gilde mit dem "gewissen Etwas" suchen. Bei uns kann man sich kreativ austoben (Events, Wettbewerbe), aktiv an der Gilde mitwirken und Ideen einbringen sowie vieles mehr. 

*Um uns zu vegrößern, sind wir für alle Klassen offen.*

Da unser 10er Raid aus allen Löchern platzt, würden wir uns sehr über raidbegeisterte Gesellen freuen, um einen zweiten 10er oder vielleicht sogar einen 25er aufzustellen. 
Trotz allem steht bei uns nict das Raiden im Vordergrund sondern ein harmonisches, geselliges Gildenklima - beachtet dies bitte vor eurer Vorstellung. 

Natürlich kann man bei uns auch einfach gerne mal ein paar Tage reinschnuppern oder unseren TS-Server besuchen um zu sehen, wie unsere Gildis so sind. Dafür bitte einfach ingame oder per PN nach den Zugangsdaten fragen. 

Lieben Gruß, 
Rhafgar

Pakt der Aspekte - Todeswache - Horde 
Gildenportal


----------

